# Hustler



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's a little video I was able to make today hope u guys enjoy


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I definitely enjoy your videos. Awesome frame buddy congratulations again


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I definitely enjoy your videos. Awesome frame buddy congratulations again


Thanks Ibojoe glad u like em, can't wait to show u the next frame I have coming to me, it's gonna be a stunner


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I have one too from Joey, fill in the holes. I reshape mine a bit too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup. Congratz on the win man and im glad youre liking the frame man. Really appreciate you reviewing the frame man. One day we gon shoot at the ecst man!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

peppermack said:


> I have one too from Joey, fill in the holes. I reshape mine a bit too.
> I think I'd rather leave it the way it is to be honest, but just wondering what do u use to fill in the holes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Yup. Congratz on the win man and im glad youre liking the frame man. Really appreciate you reviewing the frame man. One day we gon shoot at the ecst man!


Looking forward to that man, hustler vs hustler lol


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great review and shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one fine looking slingshot. Your videos are always crystal clear and your accuracy is amazing!!!!!!!!!! I know your videos will inspire others.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Nice shooting Alvaro! And great slingshot Joseph. I got to see it in person at Swamp Stomp!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Quick Attachment for no tie bands. I like that.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Quick Attachment for no tie bands. I like that.


I knew you would lol, it sure helps when u don't feel like wrap and tuck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great review and great shooting too! You are the first one I ever saw using the palm up pouch hold at maximum Butterfly extension. Boy ,you are really good with that style!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Great review and great shooting too! You are the first one I ever saw using the palm up pouch hold at maximum Butterfly extension. Boy ,you are really good with that style!


Thanks I've had some practice with that style , the hunt for max power led me to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That Hustler looks like a great frame, indeed!! Nice video and shooting, LOS!!


----------

